# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم RIFF BOX  RIFF JTAG -Latest Updates

## mohamed73

*RIFF JTAG -Latest Updates*      الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
16 new models today :   Samsung GT-S7572 Galaxy Trend Duos IISamsung GT-N7005 Galaxy Note LTESamsung GT-i9205 Galaxy Mega 6.3 LTE 8GBSamsung GT-i9158 Galaxy Mega 5.8Samsung GT-i9152 Galaxy Mega 5.8Samsung GT-i8552 Galaxy Win Duos / Galaxy Grand QuattroVerizon Samsung SCH-i545 Galaxy S4 (Samsung Altius)Samsung SGH-i337M Galaxy S 4 LTE 32GB (Samsung Altius)Pantech Vega No6 IM-A860SPantech Vega LTE M IM-A810S SKYPantech Vega IM-A650SLG F260S Optimus LTE IIILG E975 Optimus G (LG Gee)LG E960 Nexus 4 (LG Mako)LG E970 Optimus G (LG Gee)Huawei Ascend G510
Bug fixes:  HTC Titan - DCC loader bug fixSamsung i9505 - Added Total Repair optionSamsung i337 - Added Total Repair optionSamsung l720 - Added Total Repair optionSamsung m919 - Added Total Repair option
To use these new updates, You need RIFF الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]and RIFF Box Firmware v1.36.

----------


## khalid-ma

الف شكر

----------

